

Help.imgur.com HTTPS invalid certificate - hellbanner

I wanted to send a UI improvement to the devs. So I clicked the hamburger menu, then &quot;need help&quot;. This page isn&#x27;t loading for me: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;help.imgur.com&#x2F;hc&#x2F;en-us<p>Was this untested bad configuration or is imgur compromised?
======
macros
It looks like their help site is a skinned version of zendesk and imgur hasn't
given them a cert to host instead of serving their default *.zendesk.com cert.
Not compromised, just not intended to be used over https.

